# Is Duration Paint overrated?



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

So I've bought a lot of Duration over the past four years, always thinking that I was upselling it and marking my paint up 20%.....I thought that I was a champ. I would have made more money if I charged for two coats of superpaint. Anyways.....I did a job that I had Duration flat flash on me and I have it on my contract that I guarantee a uniform sheen. So a few days later we did a second coat.....still flashed. Anyways I ended up not completeing the contract for other reasons but I essentially lost 4k due to the paint flashing. I could of fixed the problem if I sanded the whole side, primed with A100 oil primer and then 2 coats of Super Paint to fix it.

It also advertises one coat coverage and whenever I brush out trim with a color change....yes it's thicker but it still won't do a color change in one coat. I believe that next year I will be using much more Super Paint. Has anyone else had any other issues with Duration?

~todd


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

The best I can do is be honest, and honestly I don't think it's the paint.

As per my usual suggestions, do some internet research on Duration. It's a technological marvel and is a whole different animal than superpaint. To me it's amazing stuff, my only gripe is that I can't manipulate it with a brush as easily as superpaint.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I have used a lot of duration and have never had a flash problem. I still use two coats even though it claims to be a one coater. I will also say this. Lowes carries a new line called Duramax that is in my opinion a better coating at a lower price. ($15 lower) 

The only real issue I have had, had to do with the old coating failing under the duration but that happens with many of the new breeds of latex.


----------



## toddcla2002 (Apr 25, 2005)

Joewho,

I know what I did wrong....I should of brushed this house....we had some overlap and it took a fair amount of time to move the ladder and set it back up (rented a 60footer.....couldn't get a man lift to this area). I believe that I hurt mysefl on that one I do agree I could of done it better. That's what I get for shooting myself in the foot I guess.

~todd


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

toddcla2002 said:


> Is Duration Paint overrated?


Nope


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*Allow me to use some slang....*

Duration is the shizz-nit


I've never used a paint so durable. I still do 2 coats with it, but god, that translates to like 12 coats of Behr:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

For shizzle?


----------

